# 2nd grow



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 21, 2005)

So its my second grow now, and Im waiting to transplant these babies into some nice sized pots. I know I should transplant them right now, but I'm REALLY trying to wait for xmas, when I get my new lights and peralite from the good ol' pops. Hopefully xmas day, I can set everything up and keep growing these babies.


----------



## Weeddog (Dec 21, 2005)

get those lights down a little closer.  i like to keep them no more than 2" above the tops when using flouro's.  this will keep your plants from stretching as fast.  should be ok for a few more days.


----------



## skunk (Dec 21, 2005)

thats exacly what i was thinkin weed dog . they might last a day or 2 more before they start to fall over on you . been there done it .


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 21, 2005)

SWEET!









you think thats better? or should they be lower?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 21, 2005)

skunk said:
			
		

> thats exacly what i was thinkin weed dog . they might last a day or 2 more before they start to fall over on you . been there done it .



hahah same here






first grow lol

Yeah seriously, I can credit this forum and ONLY this forum for EVERYTHING I know about growing. Thats why I'm really going for a good grow this time.


----------



## skunk (Dec 21, 2005)

it probably wouldnt hurt none to touch them with those fl. it wouldnt burn them just help from speedy height. you might want to blow on them a little everytime you think about it cause the way they look now a fan might blow them down . but the closer you get the light to it the more time the roots has time to get stronger to hold the flimbsy limbs .


----------



## skunk (Dec 21, 2005)

is your first still alive because we might be able to help you save it.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 21, 2005)

skunk said:
			
		

> is your first still alive because we might be able to help you save it.



where have you been man!?!?!!? this forum already HELPED me save it











the second was another one where it broke and basically HIGH STRESS TRAINED itself!!!

haha yeah, those babies where about 6 months ago, and I started lookin through the forum for help and I started posting...I think i posted these pics b4 but ehh i dont remember....hopefully I wont need much help this time , hahaha...this grow should be better... any nutes you prefer though? i still havent made my mind up on nutes!!!


----------



## skunk (Dec 21, 2005)

sorry dude i forget too . i was looking at your 9th pic. and thinking it wasnt gonna make it unless it was tied to a stick. and as far as nutes are concerned im not a prossesional either ive learned 90 percent of my knowledge in this forum to but if it was me i would add only organic nutes like bone meal . also i would top so that your first plant would look like your second one that broke off .and ps i believe i have read all of your post and did more abserving than answering . sorry but you never know who is possing as an leo.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 21, 2005)

haha yeah, i ended up having to tie a bunch of them to PENCILS... they mostly made it, I had a few males though... yeah, I used all organic stuff last time, i think thats really all I should use so I dont burn the babies


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 21, 2005)

So I forced my dad to cough up the peralite a couple days early. He was understanding seeing as it was for the good of the plants 







lets see if they like the mix !


----------



## skunk (Dec 22, 2005)

i bet you dad gonna sneak in there and smoke it all too lol


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 23, 2005)

hahahahaha, naw we share


----------



## Hick (Dec 23, 2005)

BBC..are you growing those in a bbQ grill?...(I see lotsa' tin foil) 

looking at your last pic, your dirt doesn't appear to have much for aireation..perlite/vermic. I like around 25%-30% perlite.

Cool you 'n Dad are having "cosmic" experience


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 23, 2005)

Hick said:
			
		

> BBC..are you growing those in a bbQ grill?...(I see lotsa' tin foil)
> 
> looking at your last pic, your dirt doesn't appear to have much for aireation..perlite/vermic. I like around 25%-30% perlite.
> 
> Cool you 'n Dad are having "cosmic" experience



hahaha, yeah i'd say I was if I was using a light worth a shit...but little baby flo's wont hurt em... and 3 of them, the first three in the pic, dont have any peralite, and the others do. I dont know why I did it like that, i think I was figuring..."maybe I'll tell a difference and post about it later"  hahah


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 24, 2005)

annnnnnnnnnnd, got a new sweet light....anything else I should do??? move the plants closer? to close? what up now ?? lol help!!1111!!!11!!hah


----------



## Ferg_420 (Dec 24, 2005)

I am new at growing but i can germanate the hell out of some seeds. i just had a plant that was two weeks old. when i transplanted my plant it get sick and die. is there anything that i can do to make it live longer?

I am growing in a 4'1/2 x 2'1/2 x 2' grow box. i still need to put up some foil. 
With a 120W flood light mounted on the top of the grow box. 
I have a shelf i use to adjust the height of the plant from the light. 
I water with regular tab. 

Please Help


----------



## Ferg_420 (Dec 24, 2005)

Well now that my plant is dead im going to have to go out and get another sak and get the seeds from it and start from scratch. when i get my shit germanated and put in some of those Pette Pellets i will send you all some pics of my grow box and my sprout. i really hope that i can get to the flowering stage with your help. i am going to need as much help as possible. 
                               Thanks


----------



## Insane (Dec 24, 2005)

Ferg_420 said:
			
		

> Well now that my plant is dead im going to have to go out and get another sak and get the seeds from it and start from scratch. when i get my shit germanated and put in some of those Pette Pellets i will send you all some pics of my grow box and my sprout. i really hope that i can get to the flowering stage with your help. i am going to need as much help as possible.
> Thanks


 
The best way we can help you, is to advise you to read and carefully follow the instructions given in a number of good grow guides. The grow guide supplied in the Indoor growing section of this forum is very helpful.

We can help you, but for us to be able to do any good you have to be willing to do some serious research for yourself, and yes, that word everyone hates, READ READ READ  

If you show us your making the effort to help yourself, we will be much more inclined to help you.

PS Flood lights are generally "shitty" when it comes to growing MJ. HPS and MH are the way to go if you want something ballasted, if you like self ballasted 125 w Eviralites do well for growing mj. When you put up foil, try and get mylar, its the best for reflecting light. Tin foil can be used, though its not very good because tin foil _refracts _more light than it _reflects._ You want all the light reflecting inside your grow setup so the light can penetrate into the plant more once it becomes bushy. Check out my heavenly hash grow, it sounds similar in setup to yours and might give you an idea or two.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 24, 2005)

sweet, thanks for the thread jack...mod?


----------



## Ferg_420 (Dec 24, 2005)

ive already done a bunch of research on this site and many other sites. ive been trying to learn more about how to grow this beautiful plant of nature. and the only reason i havent hooked up my 4- 4 foot 40 watt sylvavia gro-lux floresent lights is because i dont have 2 of the hulsters to place the lights in. but other than that im good to go.


----------



## Ferg_420 (Dec 24, 2005)

as soon as i can find my cam...i will post a couple of pics of my grow box.
and a pic of my gro-lux lights and you can tell me if i should use them when i get the hulsters


----------



## Ferg_420 (Dec 24, 2005)

Insane 
i like that Heavenly Hash set up you got...and that big female you got will prolly give you a good harvest. i hope that i can get my plant that bushy in 22 days from germanation. the set up i have is inside a 4 1/2 foot computer cabnit, with shelves that i moved except one. thats the one that i move my plant from the light. i really need to start looking for a couple of 4 foot floresent light hulsters


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 24, 2005)

Where Is The [email protected]#$^(!*&@^


----------



## Ferg_420 (Dec 24, 2005)

i got some 4 foot sylvania gro- lux florescent lights 
but i need 2 holsters for all 4 of them.
I was wondering if anyone can figure out how to rig up 4 flourescent lights to the wall outlet?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 24, 2005)

Ferg, a tip that applies to not only this site but most sites on the internet:
If you want to share or seek advice, etc., start your own thread.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 25, 2005)

talk about some sweet thread jacking lol


so anyways christmas came and i figured time to change shit up again

















and im pretty sure I can see a difference in strains already


EXAMPLE ONE







and



Example TWO


----------



## skunk (Dec 26, 2005)

hey bubons how far is your light it looks to me like its at least 3 feet away. and i see its a hps this time .but what watt is it ?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 26, 2005)

-Remote the ballast.
-Get a reflector.
-Put the light on a chain or rope/pulley and keep it 15"--18" above the plant tops.


----------



## skunk (Dec 26, 2005)

yes thats the way mine is . but dont forget to get a fan blowing in between the light and plant to keep the heat off .


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 26, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> -Remote the ballast.
> -Get a reflector.
> -Put the light on a chain or rope/pulley and keep it 15"--18" above the plant tops.




How could I remote that ballast? me and my dad were thinking of ways but we couldnt, so we just left it all together and screwed it into the wall.

The reflector I plan on using is like a sheet of aluminum, I was going to bend it just like one...would that work?

Right now the light is about 17 inches from the soil...too close?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 29, 2005)

So these babies are about, 10 days old from when I first planted them, and they're loving the need light. I'm actually thinking about going out and buying another one, I'm very happy with how fast they are growing under it!














and for you people that are wondering why they look yellow, it's because the light, they look like this outside of the closet...


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 30, 2005)

They're looking good so far to me Bubonic.  What wattage is that light you are using?


PZ Frosty


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 30, 2005)

FrostyNugz420 said:
			
		

> They're looking good so far to me Bubonic.  What wattage is that light you are using?
> 
> 
> PZ Frosty



thanks alot! right now Im stuck with this 150watt hps for a little bit...buuuut i've been eyeing this 1000watt light over at http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights3.shtml  its the very first one, 1000 watts for $265 ballast and everything you need, PLUG AND MOFUGGIN PLAY, but who knows.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 30, 2005)

Cant wait to see those babies take off if you get the 1000 watter!


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 31, 2005)

FrostyNugz420 said:
			
		

> Cant wait to see those babies take off if you get the 1000 watter!




i know right!?!?! i really am gettin ansy in my pantsy's.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 1, 2006)

"keep your nodes tight"






Chron....its whats for breakfast


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 4, 2006)

is anyone still looking at this??

im slowing transplanting each of them

I want to hold off on transplanting the one in the far right corner, only because its so close noded, small and bushy, i wanna see what its gonna do... and the one that looks wigged out, i tied it down, to see what happens.... i get bored


----------



## Insane (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep, lookin nice Bubonic! Though unless Im mistaken or its a light reflection in the picture Im seeing some nute burn on the bottom middle plant and the top right plant. Am I right?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 5, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Yep, lookin nice Bubonic! Though unless Im mistaken or its a light reflection in the picture Im seeing some nute burn on the bottom middle plant and the top right plant. Am I right?



im actually not to sure, I dont really feed them many nutes. And when I do I do have of what the solution is calling for to the same amount of water it calls for.

idk, maybe it is. any idea how to tell for sure?


----------



## skunk (Jan 5, 2006)

if it were me i would try flushing the discolored ones. what was the npk on your nutes again??


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 5, 2006)

18-18-21

best i can find for around this area, and I refuse to order anything off line...theres too many nurserys around here I havent been to...I just relized that


----------



## Insane (Jan 6, 2006)

Ah sorry about that Bubonic! I get side tracked sometimes.. From your picture it looks like you have your light roughly 3 feet from your plants? For more powerful lights Ive heard a 2 foot distance is good for veg, and 1 foot for flowering.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 6, 2006)

right now its about 16 or 15 inches from the tops, i  added some flos in there to start taking care of the sides...i've heard its too low, i'll take some pics tomorrow, im too high/hungry/and eating right now hahah


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 10, 2006)

alright so its been a couple days, and I started LST on 3 of the plants, just to give it a shot


they are doing great, here are some pics....

and I think i need to transplant them into 5gal pots within the next couple days, they might be gettin root bound!!!

ANYONE HAVE ANY HINTS ON TRANSPLANTING FROM MILK GALLONS!?!?!?!!??!!































alright so i have WAAAAAAAAAAAAY MORE pics

and they've grown even more since i took those pics, so i'll come back tomorrow if Im up to it

maybe if someone replies with a good hint on transplanting from a SHITTY shape to a normal pot, i will update sooner


----------



## MotherEarth (Jan 10, 2006)

Beautiful BC...Gorgeous. magnificent, dazzling, exquisite!!!!!!!!!!! You deserve a ribbon. Thankyou for letting us view your progress.  

I know this sounds foolish...but I ruin my pots by cutting or breaking the sides in the bigger pot when transplanting. Just a thought.


----------



## skunk (Jan 10, 2006)

hey bubonic i just transplanted my 2 footer 2 day  i would just cut the jug with scissors  making 2 slits  1 on each side of the jug and just let fall out . just my opinion of the way i would do it .


----------



## skunk (Jan 10, 2006)

ps flush them out real good after you transplant looks like you may have some heat stress and root boundness.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 11, 2006)

sweeet! ill do that today, thats what i figured. cutting is the only way. word


----------



## Insane (Jan 11, 2006)

Yep just cut the milk gallon in half! But like skunk said about the flushing to prevent heat stress and root bounding....

a) Keep an eye on the temp in your grow room, I didn't notice any heat stress in the plants but could be wrong. Temp should be from 75-80 degrees fahrenheit.

b) The root bounding problem will take care of itself once you transplant. Due to the size of your plant I estimate the roots have covered between 40-60% of the volume of the milk container, this means that the roots probably aren't bound together yet and the plant will most likely respond very well to the transplant, but keep in mind, the bigger the pot, the bigger the plant! The if you give one of the plants a big pot are the rate they are growing you would probably only have enough space to support one or two large plants during flowering, I just ran into this same problem, tho my problem worked itself out as I had 4 plants growing nicely and 2 ended up being male! anyway, Good luck, plants are looking great!

PS What kind of LST are you doing? Topping? Bending? Tieing?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 11, 2006)

I try to loosen the soil up a lttile if it is rootbound bad. gets it a little uncompacted (but I do this gently).
Tieing is the way to go dude. Nice job on the one pic. What are using? trash bag ties or string. 
(I use rubber bands and pegs around the perimeter of my pot. My hands don't tie so well. Plus the bands flex so I don't accidently break the stem with too much pressure). 

Great grow dude. Can't wait to see more pics on your training. Escpecially when all those lower branches start to bud.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 11, 2006)

bending!! yeah i think i'll go with a 4gallon. flower is soon to come and I cant wait to see them go!!

thanks for the advice


----------



## skunk (Jan 11, 2006)

if you do not already have 4 gallon containers and have to hunt some down somewhere it might just be alot more convienent to get 5 gallon bucket . you can find them at every job site  .whether its use was for drywall mud paint ect. assuming you take care when cleaning them. i got lucky with my 4 gallon containers a buddy just happen to save his from apple trees he planted the previous year. so gl if you can find them. as a matter of  fact i just transplanted one of mine to a five gallon the other day when i pulled it out of the 4 g.  the root base and dirt was hard as a rock and the roots were running out the drain holes at botton so whos to say it wasnt root .bound after pyling up 6 inches of fresh topsoil at bottom of 5 gal. then dropping plant in and flushing with water adding soil to it as it settles  1 hour after transplanting my leaves perked up like my p---- at the playboy manchine . it is up to you though i found some 7 in a half and 10 gallon buckets just yesterday that i intend to transplant my ww and erasers inn when my back decides to quit hurting from yesterdays work . add. if you want another idea of what to tie down with i use 2 plastic tiestraps  . with 1 i wrap around the upper part of plant  just below the last node making a 2 inch circle cause youre plants are not getting 2 inch in diameter.then ill take a knife or some blunt object and puncure a quarter in. hole in the very top edge of the pot  unless ita a 5 gallon hard plastic container the ill have to drill a hole . next slide the 2nd tie strap though the hole you just made and attach to the loop you made in the 1st one . you can ajust very little or alot  very simple .


----------



## MotherEarth (Jan 11, 2006)

Question...Why do you guys transplant so much...why not save the trouble and replant in bigger pots/containers initially? Is it because you like to change soil or what? Just asking because maybe I will learn something I don't know.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2006)

I transplant 2X. 1 @ sprout to going to veg. Then the next @ week 3 or 2 weeks prior to flower which ever comes first. I ussually have about 5 during veg., by the time I am in flower I am down to 3. 

In the begining (11-12 seedlings) I germ directly in germinating medium. I found the paper towel the tap root like to stick to the towel a little. I think Mother nature intended it this way. I put them in small pots. After 1 week I chuck the rest that didn't sprout and transplant the sprouts to 2 gallon pots. 
The second transplant I chuck the really weak plants. The ones that did not have hardly any growth (2 nodes while the others have 6-8 nodes). These are not even ready to flower yet so what is the point. The perk to transplanting prior to flower into a 4 gallon pot is I found I did not have to flush mid flower due to nute/salt build-up I am good until 2 weeks prior to harvest.

Then I can focus on the healthy ones and still have room to grow. So basically I am accomidating my space as the grow progresses. This is just how I do it.


----------



## skunk (Jan 12, 2006)

mine is same as. above space accomidation but was suppose to stay in 4 gallon but when my healthiest 1 was looking little droopy for the first time  i knew i wasnt doing anything wrong so when i checked the roots it was pretty much root bound so i guess ill just have to transplant all of them .


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2006)

I never minded rootbound. It tells me it is a very healthy plant. I take it as a good sign. Yeah transplanting is a pain, but hey I would hrather have a good root system anyday.


----------



## Insane (Jan 12, 2006)

I transplant once. I germinate my seeds in a wet paper towel in a warm dark place. I check them 2 or 3 times a day keeping the paper towel moist till the tap root pops out 1/8", at this point I plant germinated seeds in peat pellets (I love em) which were pre soaked in a very dilute baby plant food solution. Once the plant has it's first set of leaves I plant the peat pellets into larger pots (never smaller than 2 gallon) and let the plants grow for the duration.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2006)

Insane,

How big is your grow area? 
I have to shuffle around a lot until my attic area is complete due to 2'X2'X4'h. That is why I am transplanting 2X instead of 1. just curious. If you now a good work around tell me dude. I really need it.


----------



## MotherEarth (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know why I got the impression you guys were transplanting 5+ times. 

~blonde moment~


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 12, 2006)

MotherEarth said:
			
		

> I don't know why I got the impression you guys were transplanting 5+ times.
> 
> ~blonde moment~



probably because its my thread and I have transplanted many times...only because my plants have been growing quickly, they're only 3weeks and 8 days old from SEED and thats how big they are already.

I'll take more pic tomorrow, im putting them ALL in bigger pots as I'm typing this ahha


----------



## skunk (Jan 13, 2006)

i also made the mistake of planting 2 to a pot and wasnt thinking about the roots intertwining .trial and error this is my first indoor grow .


----------



## MotherEarth (Jan 14, 2006)

Bubonic Chronic said:
			
		

> probably because its my thread and I have transplanted many times...only because my plants have been growing quickly, they're only 3weeks and 8 days old from SEED and thats how big they are already.
> 
> I'll take more pic tomorrow, im putting them ALL in bigger pots as I'm typing this ahha


 Holy shit...3 weeks old? ~bowing down to Bubonic Chronic~
We are about on the same schedule, but mine is only about 7 inches high. Wish I had a digital camera so I could show you.


----------



## MotherEarth (Jan 14, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> i also made the mistake of planting 2 to a pot and wasnt thinking about the roots intertwining .trial and error this is my first indoor grow .


 Me too. Been there done that.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 15, 2006)

I just switch these bad girls (hopefully) over to a flowering schedule 

lets see what happens


----------



## skunk (Jan 15, 2006)

i just switched mine on the 12th this month . well just 3 of them . i think i have about 20 now . what i think im  gonna do is just add 3 more every week  that way i wont have to wait 8 weeks when them 3 are done i will have some every week .and just plant more seeds every week that way i can get ahead start on the outdoors .


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 20, 2006)

well to everyone who reads this


ALLL OF MY PLANTS, YES YOU HEARD IT, ALL 6 OF THEM ARE IN FACT FEMALE.


ill take more pics tonight or something

but yes, all the seeds I planted are now all female plants ready to do some damage soon

hows that for needing feminized seeds to garuntee all girls

 <---happy camper


----------



## Insane (Jan 20, 2006)

Awesome news Bubonic!


----------



## skunk (Jan 21, 2006)

very happy for you buddy . just let me borrow youre thumb. im sure i have 1 m so far . but you are a lucky dog .


----------



## MotherEarth (Jan 21, 2006)

Bubonic Chronic, wonderful news!!! And to have the pleasure of sharing your pictures and storys. This kind of stuff got me interested in becoming a member of this forum. I am so excited to see what is next!!!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2006)

BC, Dude, I think you broke a record. That kicks ass. 6-0. you can't beat that.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 22, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> BC, Dude, I think you broke a record. That kicks ass. 6-0. you can't beat that.




yeah, too bad I had to change my shorts after finding the news out hahahaha


----------



## Insane (Jan 22, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Insane,
> 
> How big is your grow area?
> I have to shuffle around a lot until my attic area is complete due to 2'X2'X4'h. That is why I am transplanting 2X instead of 1. just curious. If you now a good work around tell me dude. I really need it.


 
My current grow space is about 3'x2.5'x6', it's a pantry type closet, I'll take a pic of it with my next plant pics.

You only have 4' of vertical space Mutt? LST all the way! 
I'm planning on doing LST on my next grow cause the next batch of seeds I have (BluNbed aka Heavenly Blue) is supposed to be a very robust strain, so I'm probably upgrading my light setup from 250 to 375 watts as well.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 22, 2006)

BC, 6 outta 6 is so cool man! My last seeds were 4 outta 4 and I thought THAT was good.

Ya got a green thumb man!


----------



## MotherEarth (Feb 3, 2006)

How are they doing now? Any progress?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Feb 4, 2006)

MotherEarth said:
			
		

> How are they doing now? Any progress?



yes ill take pics tomorrow when the lights are on!

I moved 3 of them outside to a spot I enjoy having a little garden at and kept 3 strong ones in 5 gallon buckets


the ones outside will continue to veg while my indoor ones are now starting to get loads of pistils on them and are jumping in height everyday


----------



## MotherEarth (Feb 4, 2006)

looking forward to pics!


----------

